
The Horror, the Horror (2001) - leothekim
http://www.haydenplanetarium.org/tyson/read/2001/09/12/the-horror-the-horror
======
cryoshon
I've read this before, but it's pretty well written. The only humorous part is
where he's preparing to go outside wearing a bicycle helmet and goggles...

